# Maverick ET-7



## meateater (May 23, 2010)

My Weber therm died today, lasted almost a year. So I just ordered a Maverick ET-7 from Amazon.com for $39.99 and got free shipping. Saved 50% woohoo.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 23, 2010)

Well thats a good deal for sure.


----------



## meateater (May 23, 2010)

Well heres the update, I thought the weber had died. I replaced the batteries in the sending unit and hit the reset button like it says in the instructions and it wouldnt work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just for the heck of it I yanked the batteries out of the reciever and put them back and hit the reset button and now it works, go figure. Well it wont hurt to have more than 1 unit anyways.


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2010)

You are gonna love the ET73 - it is really handy 
Glad the Webber came back to life


----------



## meateater (May 23, 2010)

I messed up when typing, I actually am getting the ET-7 the better one.


----------

